# And the next project begins...



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

I?ve been saving up pieces but now it's time to start another project since I only have one other officially in progress. This will be a fixed/SS Bianchi in Celeste and gold.

Starting with a mid-80s frame deserving of a second life; need to cut off the rear D hanger, remove a couple of braze-ons and find the cash for a new paint job and stickers. It looks fair from a distance, but is really quite rough and the last "professional LBS packaged" shipping really scratched it up.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

A Pineapple hub for the front – nothing for the rear yet – and a pair of Vector Pro rims that I can peel the stickers off of...


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

This should be a very cool bike when finished. One word of caution with the fully fluted seatpost: if you ride in the rain, the bb will be a mess from water unless you have both a drain hole (or cutout) and cartridge bb.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

So we strip it all down and add a Campy BMX crankset...


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

Modolo speedy Levers and Calipers front and rear...


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

Turbo saddle and fluted BMX post...


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

Not real sure about the cage, but love the pump...


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

Cable and tape of the right shade of green...


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

And the project is on its way!


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

All that bling gives a new meaning to "pimp my ride". Actually, the gold looks pretty good with the celeste, because the contrast isn't too dramatic and the gold is more of an accent instead of a "statement". It'll be interesting to see it in its finished state.


----------



## bicyclerepairman (Mar 12, 2003)

*I was hoping you would go for flourescent orange cables & tape!*

(Half serious)

The real reason I'm posting is to mention how knocked out I am over your photography. Very well done.


----------

